# Steuern von Molex Lüftern



## ThourNation (29. Juni 2018)

*Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Moin,

Ich habe mir das Kolink Observatory zugelegt und bin zufrieden, bis auf eine Sache. Die Lüfter sind über Molex angeschlossen (geht leider nicht anderst) und drehen somit alle bei 12V mit gut hörbaren Drehzahlen.
Strom bekommen die Lüfter über den RGB Controller, welcher mit besagtem Molex angetrieben wird. Ich wollte wissen ob es hier möglich ist die Lüfter langsamer drehen zulassen. Denn das undervolten mittels umstecken bei Molex ist mMn nicht möglich. 
Habt ihr Ideen wie man hier die Lüfter langsamer drehen lässt?

MfG Ben

(Angehängt Bilder des Molex Anschlusses)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## amdahl (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

YouTube
Fertige Adapter gibts bestimmt auch zu kaufen. Steuerbar ist das natürlich nicht, dafür bräuchtest du dann eine -Achtung- Lüftersteuerung. Nicht passenden Anschlüssen hier kann man auch mit Adaptern beikommen.


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Scheint das Kolink keine Informationen über seine Gehäuse preisgibt. Zumindest findet man kein Handbuch auf deren Webseite. Eine andere Verdrahtung des Molex Steckers wäre möglich, wenn man wüsste mit welcher Spannung der Controller läuft und wie halt die Lüfter angesteuert werden. Die beiliegende Fernbedienung steuert nur die RGB Beleuchtung?


----------



## ThourNation (29. Juni 2018)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Scheint das Kolink keine Informationen über seine Gehäuse preisgibt. Zumindest findet man kein Handbuch auf deren Webseite. Eine andere Verdrahtung des Molex Steckers wäre möglich, wenn man wüsste mit welcher Spannung der Controller läuft und wie halt die Lüfter angesteuert werden. Die beiliegende Fernbedienung steuert nur die RGB Beleuchtung?


Ja, die Fernbedienung steuert nur die Beleuchtung (leider xD). Auf dem Controller stehen die üblichen 12V DC und ich denke das geht auch so an die Lüfter. Die sind mit 2 Kabeln für den Lüfter und 4 für die LEDs verbunden (siehe Bild).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk



amdahl schrieb:


> -Achtung- Lüftersteuerung.



Gibt es eine günstige die du Empfehlen kannst (keine für 5,25 Zoll), dann kann ich probieren ob es damit funktioniert.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Wie sind denn die Lüfter, Spannungsmässig, an der Steuerung angeschlossen? Bild?

Und Bitte... Bearbeiten Button benutzen... Weniger Doppelposts


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Test doch mal zuerst, ob die Lüfter überhaupt mit 5V oder 7V anlaufen. wenn nicht, sind gleich neue angesagt.
Und dann mach bitte ein Foto der gesamten Lüfter. Wo gehört das Kabel zu?  Um Werbetext zum Gehäuse steht:
– 4x 120-mm-RGB-Lüfter inklusive Controller und Fernbedienung

Was ist das und was kann das?


----------



## ThourNation (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Wie teste ich ob die Lüfter mit 7V/5V anlaufen?
Angeschlossen sind die Lüfter an den internen Controller mit einem 6pin Stecker, wobei 4pins für die Beleuchtung sind und 2pins direkt an den Lüfter gehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Controller wird mittels Molex mit Strom versorgt und mit der Fernbedienung kann die Beleuchtung gesteuert werden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier noch eine Gesamtansicht der Lüfter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roflkartoffel (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem auch das Kolink Observatory Gehäuse gekauft und stehe vor dem gleichen Problem, würde also ebenso gerne die Drehzahl der Lüfter verlangsamen, um den Geräuschpegel zu senken. Hat jemand mittlerweile diesbezüglich eine funktionierende Lösung gefunden?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## IICARUS (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Soweit ich es auf dem Lüfter Kabel aus dem Bild richtig am Stecke sehen kann ist für den Lüfter selbst ein + Pol und ein - Pol vorhanden.

Also das Kabel mit den  zwei Adern. Hier ist dann Bastelarbeit gefragt, also diese zwei Kabeln abmachen und per Molex an 5v oder 7v dran machen. Mit geeignetem Fan-Stecker könnte man auch direkt aufs Mainboard gehen und dann per Spannung regeln. Nur würde hier keine Drehzahl ausgegeben da das Kabel mit dem Tachosignal fehlt.

Möchtest du nicht basteln kaufe neue Lüfter.
Das andere Kabel mit den vier Adern wird das RGB Kabel sein.


----------



## roflkartoffel (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!  Das mit dem Abtrennen und Anschließen der angesprochenen zwei Adern des Lüfterkabels an ein Molexkabel ist glaube ich vorliegend nicht so einfach umsetzbar, da jedes Lüfterkabel noch an die "Verteilerbox" (Bild 5, siehe unten) angeschlossen wird, bevor nur diese mit einem Molexkabel des Netzteils verbunden wird. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Ich habe mal noch eine Skizze der Verkabelung erstellt und dazu noch Bilder der Anschlüsse gemacht (siehe Zahlen in der Skizze und die korrespondierenden Bilder):

Skizze Verkabelung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4 (aus Post #7 dieses Threads):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie und wo genau müsste ich denn den 7V bzw. 5V Molexadapter einbauen? 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Wenn du die zwei Kabeln abtrennst und die vier verbleibende Kabel in die Box steckst würden die LEDs weiterhin über die Box geregelt werden aber die Lüfter würden dann nicht mehr laufen, daher würden diese die Spannung direkt von einem freien Molex Stecker bekommen. Denn darüber ist es möglich den Lüfter mit 5 oder 7 Volte zu betreiben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kann ich nur von dem ausgehen was ich hier im Thema dazu an Bilder sehen konnte.


----------



## roflkartoffel (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex LÃ¼ftern*

Würde es auch funktionieren, einen Adapter bestehend aus einem Molex Male und Molex Female Stecker, welche mit nur zwei anstatt vier Kabeln verbunden sind, sodass nur 5V bzw. 7V weitergeleitet werden würden, zwischen Netzteil und Box (also zwischen 1 und 2, siehe Skizze unten) einzubauen und somit die komplette Box mit bloß 5V bzw. 7V zu versorgen, die dann diese geringere Spannung an die Lüfter weiterleiten würde? Würde dies klappen, müsste man nicht die zwei Lüfterkabel pro Lüfter, also ingesamt acht Kabel, umlenken. Dementsprechend wäre der Bastelaufwand geringer. 

So zum Beispiel für 7V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt anscheinend auch solche Adapter zu kaufen, siehe: 12V to 5V Molex Adapter – Coolerguys .


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Dann werden deine LEDs auch dementsprechend weniger hell leuchten.
Kannst für die Lüfter natürlich auch Adapter verwenden.


----------



## roflkartoffel (28. Januar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Das fände ich nicht schlimm, wenn die LEDs weniger hell leuchten würden. Ich will nur nichts kaputt machen, kurzschließen oder ähnliches  

Ist es bei meiner Variante so in Ordnung, dass zuerst ein Molexkabel mit 4 Adern, dann der Adapter mit nur zwei Adern und dann wieder ein Molexkabel mit 4 Adern verbaut wäre? Kann da nichts passieren?


----------



## Salodon (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Guten Abend, 
bin neu hier und habe/hatte das selbe Problem. Habe mir vor Weihnachten auch das Kolink Observatory bestellt und wollte die Lüfter irgendwie leiser bekommen. Nach wochenlanger Recherche im Internet bin ich nun mehr oder weniger selber auf eine Lösung gekommen mit der man die Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern kann. 
Alles was man dazu braucht sind 1-2 3Pin Lüfterstecker von alten Lüftern (hatte ich noch rumliegen) und zwei linke Hände . 
Ich habe die zwei Kabel für den Motor eines Kolink Lüfters abgezwickt und mit dem abgezwickten 3 Pin Stecker der alten Lüfter verkabelt. Bei dem 3 Pin Stecker bleibt das Kabel für das Tachosignal einfach übrig. Man kann zwar mit dem gebastelten Adapter kein Tachosignal auslesen aber das brauche ich auch nicht. Nun nur noch im BIOS unter den Lüfteroptionen alle Lüfter über Spannung und nicht über PWM Steuern lassen. 3 Pin Lüfterstecker am Mainboard einstecken und sich über leise, steuerbare Lüfter freuen . Vermutlich könnte man auch 2 oder sogar 3 Lüfter an einen 3 Pin Stecker klemmen, habe es aber nur mit einem Lüfter versucht.

Hier noch eine Erklärung zur Belegung der 3 Pin Lüfter Stecker:
PWM-Luefter steuern: Anschluss-Belegung der Lueftersteuerung erklaert (an 3- und 4-Pin-Anschluss) – GIGA

Ich hoffe es wurde verständlich rüber gebracht und konnte dem ein oder anderen helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Also wenn ich das so lese hier dann hab ich schon kb mehr auf dieses Gehäuse-.-.

Wieso verbaut man Lüfter mit Molex?
Meine wer nutzt das noch?
Vorallem wenn  man mal schaut das ein so Lüfter  über 15€ kostet..

Zumindest beides hätte man doch an die Lüfter machen könne Molex und normal 3/4Pin wie es bei nur einfarbigen Lüfter in den Gehäusen auch ist.

Aber anscheinend haben das alle RGB Gehäuse oder gibts auch welche die 3/4pin Stecker haben?
Leider findet man null drüber im www.


----------



## Salodon (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Hey Leitwolf,

es sind nicht direkt die Lüfter, die einen Molex Anschluss besitzen sondern die Controller für die RGB Beleuchtung. 
Der COntroller: https://cdn.basic-tutorials.de/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/kolink-oberservatory10.jpg

Auf dem Bild siehst du auch die Steckplätze für die RGB Lüfter welche mit einem 6 Pin Kabel an den Controller angeschlossen werden. 
Die Stecker der Lüfter: https://gloimg.gbtcdn.com/gb/pdm-pr...017/04/21/source-img/20170421100544_44708.jpg
2 Pins davon sind für den Motor im Lüfter und 4 Pins für die Beleuchtung.

Warum sie das so machen? Ich denke mal der Einfachheit halber und Kostensenkung. 
Die Lüfter kosten keine 15 Euro oder mehr. Die sind eher so im Preisbereich von 6 bis max 10 Euro. 
coolmoon 6pcs 120mm justierbarer rgb led heller computer pc kasten-ventilator mit ir fern Verkauf - Banggood.com|Shopping Deutschland
habe ich mir auch welche bestellt. Daher weiß ich was die Kolink Lüfter ungefähr kosten. Sind ziemlich baugleich mit denen aus dem Link.

Diese Lüfter hier von Sharkoon Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB ab €' '13,88 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland hätten einen 3 Pin Anschluss aber um die Beleuchtung zu nutzen brauchst du wieder einen RGB
Anschluss auf deinem Mainboard.

Echt Schade, jeder Hersteller kocht mit den RGB Anschlüssen sein eigenes Süppchen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Naja ich dachte dann eher an sowas.
Corsair Luefter LL120 RGB LED PWM 3 Fun Pack: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Aber 90€ da tuts bei mir schon sehr weh für RGB Lüfter obwohl es ja dann eher 120€ bei mir wären wegen 4stk..

Das Observatory gefällt mir eig. sehr gut leider gibts nix ähnliches für weniger € wenn man schon die Lüfter auswechseln muss...

Naja sparen wohl eher weniger,eher wohl nicht durchdacht das ganze, meine Sharkoon bekommt das beim TG5 (nicht RGB) ja auch hinne mit 2 anschlüssen obwohl beim TG5 RGB haben se auch solche alten Stecker nur...

Was für ein Anschluss ist das denne am MB?
Reicht da einer oder wie?
Oder brauch jeder Lüfter so Anschluss?

Alles verwirrend mit den RGB kram bei einfarbigen steckt mans in PWM platz und fertig bei RGB ist das eine Wissenschafft^^


----------



## Salodon (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*

Da ist das nächste, jeder Mainboardhersteller nutzt wieder verschieden Stecker auf dem Mainboard.  Dazu gibt es noch 12v und 5 V Anschlüsse auf den Mainboards. 12V können nur in einer Farbe leuchten und bei 5 V ist jede LED einzeln Ansteuerbar. Schau einfach mal in die Anleitung deines Mainboards. Kannst du zur not  auch auf der Herstellerseite runterladen.

Ob einer reichen würde kann ich dir nicht sagen. 

Ja, ja schlimm mit dem RGB zeug^^


----------



## buggs001 (4. Januar 2021)

Salodon schrieb:


> *AW: Steuern von Molex Lüftern*
> 
> Guten Abend,
> bin neu hier und habe/hatte das selbe Problem. Habe mir vor Weihnachten auch das Kolink Observatory bestellt und wollte die Lüfter irgendwie leiser bekommen. Nach wochenlanger Recherche im Internet bin ich nun mehr oder weniger selber auf eine Lösung gekommen mit der man die Lüfter über das Mainboard steuern kann.
> ...



Ist zwar schon etwas her, aber Danke für die Info!

Mein Neffe ist auf mich zugekommen und hat mich nach einer Lösung gefragt, da er wegen der langsamen Internetverbindung immer Nachts updaten muss und bei dem Lärm schwer einschläft.

Ich habe jetzt gleich 4 Stk. 3pin-Kabel bestellt (bei Amazon um 2,17 das Stück) werde die abzwicken und ebenfalls die 3pin-Stecker auf das 2-Adrige Lüfterkabel löten.
Ich schließe daher alle 4 Lüfter einzeln ans MB (Anschlüsse hats ja genug) an, da kann ich Ihm übers Bois sogar 2-3 Lüfter unter einer gewissen CPU-Temp  schlafen schicken.
Ich habe auch noch einen BeQuiet 12er PWM zu Hause. Wahrscheinlich baue ich Ihm den im Deckel ein, lasse Ihn unter einer CPU-Temp ganz langsam laufen und schalte gleich alle 4 RGB-Lüfter aus.

LG


----------



## njco (21. Juni 2021)

@buggs001 
Wenn man langsame lüfter und schön helle Farben haben möchte, würde es bei diesen Lüftern also nicht funktionieren?


----------



## buggs001 (22. Juni 2021)

Bei den Lüftern und der verbauten Steuerung funktioniert es nicht.
Und leider haben meine Recherchen ergeben, dass dieser 5polige Anschluss kein Standard ist und somit nicht auf andere Steuerungen passt.

Die verbauten Lüftern sind mit 5 Adern an die interne RGB-Steuerung angebunden.
Damit kann man zwar die Lüfter-LEDs per Fernbedienung in vielen vorprogrammierten Farben leuchten lassen.
Nur leider ist die RGB-Steuereinheit keine Lüfterregelung und gibt jedem Lüfter einfach 12V = Volldrehzahl.

Ohne je Lüfter die beiden Adern für die Lüfterdrehzahl abzwicken, isolieren, 3-Pin-Lüfterstecker rauflöten und von wo anders ansteuern, bleiben die leider permanent auf 100% Drehzahl.


----------

